# Head Scratcher From North of the Border



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Bizarre tractor tale.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/tractor_withstood_mysterious_burial_in_manure_NAA_Guest_Editor/


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

That is strange. I wish we knew the inside scoop on the events and thinking process which led up to the burial.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Must be no better way to hide a stolen tractor lol. And who called crimestoppers lol probably the thief.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Heard of stolen tractors buried in dirt here 30 years ago, but never in [email protected]@. Course the farm with buried stolen tractors have also been known to hide semi loads of dope, stole chemicals, and other misc. underground. Nice guys, but just don't be snooping around their place, or they will bury you too.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

It is common here in Alberta for stolen stuff to be buried. It is usually construction equipment Hide it under ground till everyone stops looking. Dig it back up and sell it to someone. Just most guys that do that are smarter than to hide in in manure and have it recked.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Most people around here that steal have it in a shipping container and gone overseas within 24 hours. Thats what im told anyway.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I was at a friends place and asked if the helicopter doing a grid was looking for pot plants. He said someone close must reported stolen equipment. Sure enough in a few days we heard a leased track hoe had "shown up missing". Park it in a hollow and cover with brush seems to be the norm here.

Had one guy years ago who leased old chicken houses to store hay in. Found out they were hiding stolen cars in the chicken houses and covering them with square bales.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

ontario hay man said:


> Most people around here that steal have it in a shipping container and gone overseas within 24 hours. Thats what im told anyway.


That's what I hear....most of it leaves the country within 24-48 hrs


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I would really like to find the SOB that stole my $50,000 Bobcat a few years ago. He would be buried in manure too! (no insurance)


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I live in the town where the infamous "Johnston gang" stole and buried lots of farm & construction equipment.

The movie "At Close Range" (Sean Penn, Christopher Walken were in it, Madonna sang the song "Live to Tell") was filmed right here where the gang ran. The bodies were dumped in between 2 properties which I cut hay on. Amazing story. Norman Johnston was encarcerated at a nearby prison, Broad Meadows. He actually escaped about 15 years ago and was caught hiding under a deck very close to where he dumped the bodies and where I live and cut hay!
I went to high school with one of the family members, but he was a nice kid. 
Watch the movie "At close Range". It's pretty good!!!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> I live in the town where the infamous "Johnston gang" stole and buried lots of farm & construction equipment.
> The movie "At Close Range" (Sean Penn, Christopher Walken were in it, Madonna sang the song "Live to Tell") was filmed right here where the gang ran. The bodies were dumped in between 2 properties which I cut hay on. Amazing story. Norman Johnston was encarcerated at a nearby prison, Broad Meadows. He actually escaped about 15 years ago and was caught hiding under a deck very close to where he dumped the bodies and where I live and cut hay!
> I went to high school with one of the family members, but he was a nice kid.
> Watch the movie "At close Range". It's pretty good!!!


Ok I'm confrused....did the guy bury construction equipment or bodies?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Or did you do that on purpose to make me watch the movie.....


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Wow just looked them up on Wikipedia. Bruce sr was a rotten bugger. Says they stole lawntractors money tractors and various other things. Then killed members of his gang that could ttestify against him and buried them in a field. What a twisted dude that is. I always wonder what goes through those kind of peoples head


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> Ok I'm confrused....did the guy bury construction equipment or bodies?


Actually, the Johnston brothers (Bruce, David and Norman) buried both equipment and 5 of their victims bodies. The bodies were buried one street up from me in my neighborhood. 
Get the movie, you'll like it.
Another movie filmed in my area "The Village" M Knight Shamalon. A neat scary movie.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> Actually, the Johnston brothers (Bruce, David and Norman) buried both equipment and 5 of their victims bodies. The bodies were buried one street up from me in my neighborhood.
> Get the movie, you'll like it.
> Another movie filmed in my area "The Village" M Knight Shamalon. A neat scary movie.


That must have been scary when that happened


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

ontario hay man said:


> Wow just looked them up on Wikipedia. Bruce sr was a rotten bugger. Says they stole lawntractors money tractors and various other things. Then killed members of his gang that could ttestify against him and buried them in a field. What a twisted dude that is. I always wonder what goes through those kind of peoples head


Yeah, he was a Wiley coyote. Tough, smart and ruthless. If you could see the area where I live. Absolutely beautiful and loaded with wealth, but it wasn't always this way. 
There's a tavern 1 mile down the road from me. It's awesome. You can belly up to the bar and see a farmer talking to a multi millionaire businessman. 
Anyways, the Johnston gang stole from my father back in the 70's. They had many, many relatives, associates, fences and connections.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

ontario hay man said:


> That must have been scary when that happened


They hired a hit man to shoot and kill 2 Kennett Square (small town of 5,000) cops in the back in 1972.
That was unheard of in that area back then or even now. That's one town over from me, maybe 4 miles away.
Sorry to hi jack the thread.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

This is a whole new topic but oh well. You guys in pa. I watch amish mafia. Is that for real or what. Just wondered.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Amish country is one county over from me. It's about a 30-45 min drive. It's a whole 'nother world, but I know a lot of Amish. Just like any other community of people, they have their good people and their bad people. 
Good ones have heart of gold and will give you the collared shirt off their back. The bad ones have been caught doing bad things.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Are they guys on the show legit? Ive heard mixed stories


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

ontario hay man said:


> Are they guys on the show legit? Ive heard mixed stories


Bunch of hokey. If the Amish weren't such a peaceful people the producers could probably be sued for defamation or libel.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

So those guys are just puppets lol.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Amish guys here says it is all a joke. BUT, things do have a way of getting fixed in the Amish community, not saying it is a mafia but there are go to people.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

ontario hay man said:


> So those guys are just puppets lol.


Real ex-amish but puppets (or employees) yeah. Know a few of their families. Amish for the most part pity them.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

I don't care what religion you believe in, its wrong to exploit/make money with it.


----------

